# Vests



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I have two kevlar vests that I would like to donate to armed service. I have seen different ways to do so in the past but I am outta the loop and would like intel on how to accomplish this task.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39401

Mongo, several people on here made me promises of vests and I have not seen one or heard back from anyone........ If you don't mind I would rather put you in touch directly with a guy on the inside or I'll give you the web address once I refind it. Its a local non-profit org........ If you are interested shoot me a PM. Thanks.....


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Found an agency that is collecting them and sending them to Iraq for the boys.

Thanks.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

AWESOME Mongo!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay...........


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

I have two old ones as well. They are in ok shape, but how old can they be for donation? I don't want to donate useless ones. Where can I do the same Mongo?


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Check with a P.D. that is fairly large and ask if they have a an Officer that collects them and sends them over.

I don't think it matters how old or even how bad of shape their in.

They will find some use for them if not on person, in a vehicle,or in a fighting hole,a building or something.


----------

